# Yahoo- Esophageal erosions tend to reoccur (The Brockville Recorder and Times)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Donohue: Several years ago, I was diagnosed with irritable bowel syndrome and erosions in my esophagus. Since then, I have been taking Nexium. [...]View the full article


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

The same thing happened to me and I was also given Nexium but have not found much better it is called Losec in australia and it is a type of magesium.works wonderful.;.starwoman


----------

